# Moving Andy Warhol's M1 Art Car



## Racer-X / 6'er (May 19, 2013)

Meh... The only thing that could be more rediculous than that video, is if they had actually ran into something. 

I want my next job to be a "Spotter", I think I could pull that gig off. 

First one to reply! Woo hoo! :rofl:


----------

